# sears gamefisher 7.5 hp



## free jonboat (Aug 23, 2009)

hello i have a sears gamefisher 7.5 hp and it will start but it wont stay running and it smokes like a choo choo train ha but i noticed it leaks oil from the exhaust and the lower unit any ideas whats wrong?


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 23, 2009)

As far as the motor running but won't stay running it sounds like the carb may be gummed up. It will probably need to be taken off and cleaned out very well and then make sure that you run all of the gas out of it before you store it.

As for the leak in the exhaust and the lower unit, it sounds like you might have two problems. One might be that you have a bad seal in the lower unit or a bad water pump gasket. 

As for the leak in the lower unit, you did not say where.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 24, 2009)

Check the lower unit oil.There is a screw on the side of the lower unit with fill stamped beside.Make sure the motor is in the drive position to check the oil.It should be at the hole.If it's milky looking you have a leaking seal.The rough running is either a dirty carb, the ignition timing is off,bad points,bad condenser,or spark plug.Now here's the really bad news.Most boat motor repair shops won't touch a Gamefisher if it has an air cooled Tecumshe engine.Most small engine shops won't work on it because it is a boat motor.So you maybe stuck working on it yourself.Grab a manual for your model engine off Ebay.Parts can be had through Sears online parts department and ebay.If you ever get the motor running correctly,it should last a long time with general maintenence.They are very touchy motors.


----------



## dougdad (Aug 30, 2009)

https://home.earthlink.net/~brixent/index.html

The running prob. sounds like a fuel element, it is a tube of sorts that slides into the carb from the back side. It is orange and looks like a grommet when you remove the carb and look at the back side. take it out and blow into it and check for a pin hole. Shop above if it has a hole in it. The part is the same as the eska ! Also check the two diaphrams under the little cover where the fuel line goes into the carb.
The oil leak is a natorious thing for those motors, as they are air cooled, most people think it is OK to run them out of water, NOT TRUE, They still have a water pump that cools the lower unit and the lower part of the engine block. The pump impeller and o-rings will melt and rot faster do to excess heat. Save the guess work and get a lower unit gasket/ o-ring kit and do the whole thing, to include the water pump. If I remember correctly they sell a water pump kit that has all the thing you need.


----------

